
The State of LTE (June 2017);South Korea leads, India springs a surprise. - donbox
https://opensignal.com/reports/2017/06/state-of-lte
======
donbox
As expected, South Korea leads both in 4G availability (rank 1) and 4G speed
(rank 2). India makes to top 20 with 81% ( rank 14 )availability, though with
lower average 4G speed.

